

Through an Oculus, Clearly: Stop Freaking Out About Facebook - wildermuthn
http://mashable.com/2014/03/26/oculus-rift-facebook-freakout/
&quot;Where will this end? Not in Topolsky&#x27;s dystopian vision, but where all technology ends up — in the casual mundanity of everyday life as you pretty much know it, just one step removed. It ends with &quot;honey, have you seen my Oculus glasses?&quot;&quot;
======
wildermuthn
"Weep not, for the Oculus you know is not dead. Dry your eyes, because you
ain't seen nothing yet through them. The number one reason why Oculus "sold
out" to Facebook: because this way, it can remain independent and improve
exponentially — first and foremost, in bringing down the cost and the size of
those clunky headsets, and encouraging way more developers to join the
platform."

